# Large Cocks



## kundalini (Mar 1, 2011)

My brother grows chickens and his partner's birthday was Sunday. We _had_ to go see the damn chickens. Some of the breeds were huge.





 




 




 





There were 405 viewing this forum, 14 on the "animal" forum and 7 on the "just for fun". I wanted some mileage out of the thread title. :lmao:

If you have a photo of a large cock................................ ummmm, on second thought, nevermind.


----------



## e.rose (Mar 1, 2011)

BAHAHAHA! 

Awesome.


----------



## Abby Rose (Mar 1, 2011)

I love large.... er, chickens. 

Seriously, I do love chickens though. These are nice rooster portraits. I like the first and the last the best.


----------



## MissCream (Mar 1, 2011)

I feel mislead by the title of this thread. I don't like chickens. They scare me. Although so do large cocks. 

Do you have a big kitty you want to post a picture of too?


----------



## e.rose (Mar 1, 2011)

MissCream said:


> I feel mislead by the title of this thread. I don't like chickens. They scare me. Although so do large cocks.
> 
> Do you have a big kitty you want to post a picture of too?



First of all....

*BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* 

Second of all...

I'll admit my mind is TOTALLY in the gutter.  Prior to clicking back into this thread I re-read the title "Large cocks" and then noticed that the most recent poster was "Miss Cream".

So my mind melded those two things into something REALLY dirty and I laughed.  A lot.  Very loudly.

:lmao:


----------



## JenKat (Mar 1, 2011)

LMAO... :lmao:


I've seen bigger...


----------



## vtf (Mar 1, 2011)

MissCream said:


> I feel mislead by the title of this thread. I don't like chickens. They scare me. Although so do large cocks.
> 
> Do you have a big kitty you want to post a picture of too?


----------



## Ronaldo (Mar 1, 2011)

kundalini said:


> My brother grows chickens and his partner's birthday was Sunday. We _had_ to go see the damn chickens. Some of the breeds were huge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sorry, but I get nothing of the scale/size of these animals from your pics - - even though your title emphasizes size in rather purple prose, so to speak. . .


----------



## mishele (Mar 1, 2011)

That title is sooooooo wrong K!!!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 1, 2011)

gsgary is going to post some pictures of bitches soon too.  Damn K, that 3 rd cock has a big head.  When you fight these cocks, is it better to have long necked cock or wider and thicker cock?  One has better reach but thicker might be stronger.


----------



## Davor (Mar 1, 2011)

Magnificent cock's you have there, must impress the ladies. But seriously those things look freaky, and not the photos i mean.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Mar 1, 2011)

Ive come to realize..TPF is full of pervs. Hahaha


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 1, 2011)

I have some cocks as well. 






Here we are grabbing a cock.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Mar 1, 2011)

^ omg...Hahahaha...:lmao:


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Mar 1, 2011)

This is now officially the best. thread.ever.:thumbup:


----------



## mrmacedonian (Mar 2, 2011)

/facepalm


----------



## inaka (Mar 2, 2011)

kundalini said:


> We _had_ to go see the damn chickens. Some of the breeds were huge.



No surprise that the black one looks to be the biggest...


----------



## Stradawhovious (Mar 2, 2011)

There is something seriously wrong with the lot of you.


Not that this comes as a surprise mind you......  merely an observation.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 2, 2011)

Too much SNL. LOL


----------



## tygr1 (Mar 2, 2011)

Wow.


----------



## vtf (Mar 2, 2011)

Better keep those cocks secured, or this ***** might get them.




This thread is all sorts of wrong.:lmao:

Wow, I've been censored. A first.


----------



## MissCream (Mar 2, 2011)

Here's mine, he's usually shaved but I got lazy that week.


----------



## vtf (Mar 2, 2011)

MissCream said:


> Here's mine, he's usually shaved but I got lazy that week.


 
K, time to take blood pressure medicine.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 2, 2011)

Stay classy Kundalini, stay classy!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 2, 2011)

wow miss cream.. grows a lot in 1 week LOL


----------



## Overread (Mar 2, 2011)

:thumbup::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## kundalini (Mar 2, 2011)

Ronaldo said:


> Sorry, but I get nothing of the scale/size of these animals from your pics - - .



There are only two sizes...........

Large and OMG.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Mar 2, 2011)

This whole thread is one metric **** ton of facepalm

(yes, that is an actual unit of measurement as it relates to facepalmology.)


----------



## Scatterbrained (Mar 2, 2011)

Damn, my wife saw those pics and now she's hungry for some cock. Oh well, off to the kitchen.


----------



## Bram (Mar 2, 2011)

i have a feeling there is an abundance of COCKs in this thread, we need more pussies in this thread to balance the cock-pussie ratio. Just an observation but Kundalini does have some intimidating COCKs there.


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 2, 2011)

Scatterbrained said:


> Damn, my wife saw those pics and now she's hungry for some cock. Oh well, off to the kitchen.


 
Damn, I would have brought her to my bedroom. I guess I really need to change the location of my poultry freezer, it definitely would be more convenient in the kitchen.


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 2, 2011)

Bram said:


> i have a feeling there is an abundance of COCKS


 
You do?


----------



## Tony9006 (Mar 2, 2011)

^lol


----------



## Bram (Mar 2, 2011)

I reference to too many guys in this thread about cocks.


----------



## mishele (Mar 2, 2011)

YUMMMMMMMM!!!!


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 2, 2011)

mishele said:


> YUMMMMMMMM!!!!


 
Spicy! Also, it's authentic Jamaican Spicy Cock.


----------



## mishele (Mar 2, 2011)

I love me some SPICY cock!!!


----------



## New Hampshire (Mar 2, 2011)

Never liked cocks much...never been a bird fan at all.  Me?  I prefer big ole brown beavers:


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 2, 2011)

Spicy cocks taste better with some Schwetty Nuts. Salted for your pleasure.  For a limited time, you can get some now and it will come with Schwetty Nuts sack.


----------



## MissCream (Mar 2, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Spicy cocks taste better with some Schwetty Nuts. Salted for your pleasure.  For a limited time, you can get some now and it will come with Schwetty Nuts sack.


 
Sold!
I'll bring my nut cracker!


----------



## New Hampshire (Mar 2, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Spicy cocks taste better with some Schwetty Nuts. Salted for your pleasure. For a limited time, you can get some now and it will come with Schwetty Nuts sack.



I dunno, spicy tends to make for one Revolting Cock





 


Brian


----------



## Overread (Mar 2, 2011)

You lot really need to cool off now with some ice cream! for dessert


----------



## mishele (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## spacefuzz (Mar 2, 2011)

lol I hope this continues


----------



## vtf (Mar 2, 2011)

Interesting search tag at bottom of page. 

*pictures of large dicks forum*


----------



## kundalini (Mar 2, 2011)

vtf said:


> *pictures of large dicks forum*



The first two rows may want to take a step back..............


----------

